# Visitor Visa (Subclass 600) - Please Clarify On The Conditions



## dilipn (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi All, 

I'm new to this forum. My mother (aged 68 years) has just been approved her visitor visa and she has the following conditions on her visa. 

Conditions: 
8101 - NO WORK 
8201 - MAX 3 MONTHS STUDY 
8503 - NO FURTHER STAY 
8501 - HEALTH INSURANCE 
8558 - MAX 12M STAY IN 18M 

I'm confused on 8201 Condition - Does the mean once she enter Australia she can stay at a stretch only for 3 Months and then go out of the country and come back in ? 

And also, why Study is linked to it. She's not here for studying so it doesn't make any sense to me. 

Coming to 8503 Condition - It looks like she won't be able to apply any other visa while she's in Australia. 

I was planning to apply a PR for my mother once she arrives here. I have heard you can apply for a waiver; Anyone in this forum who has experienced applying for the waiver and got it successfully waived? 

Would love to learn from their experience. And Condition 8558 - Does this mean she can continuously at a stretch for 12 MONTHS? 

Also, I have heard that there's a new aged parents visa coming up where you can stay at a stretch for 5 years? Any update on that? 

Sorry if that were too many questions, but would appreciate your responses. 

Cheers, 
Dilip


----------



## shivam7106 (Aug 15, 2016)

dilipn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to this forum. My mother (aged 68 years) has just been approved her visitor visa and she has the following conditions on her visa.
> 
> ...


Conditions: 
8101 - NO WORK 
8201 - MAX 3 MONTHS STUDY 
8503 - NO FURTHER STAY 
8501 - HEALTH INSURANCE 
8558 - MAX 12M STAY IN 18M 

I'm confused on 8201 Condition - Does the mean once she enter Australia she can stay at a stretch only for 3 Months and then go out of the country and come back in ?*No, it means that if anyone on visa subclass 600 makes up a mind to study then he/she can study for any course with a maximum length of 3 months only* 

And also, why Study is linked to it. She's not here for studying so it doesn't make any sense to me. *Mate, this visa is for 'N' number of applicants not specifically for you so there are some people who tend to have some foreign diploma when they visit any country just to enhance their skills, so that's why they have to mention this condition* 

Coming to 8503 Condition - It looks like she won't be able to apply any other visa while she's in Australia. 

I was planning to apply a PR for my mother once she arrives here. I have heard you can apply for a waiver; Anyone in this forum who has experienced applying for the waiver and got it successfully waived? *I hope you must be knowing the pre-requisite for the parent's PR as you have to pass the family test and might have to shell out AUD 50000 for the application.*

Would love to learn from their experience. And Condition 8558 - Does this mean she can continuously at a stretch for 12 MONTHS? 

Also, I have heard that there's a new aged parents visa coming up where you can stay at a stretch for 5 years? Any update on that? *No idea yet*


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

dilipn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to this forum. My mother (aged 68 years) has just been approved her visitor visa and she has the following conditions on her visa.
> 
> ...


See answers above.


----------



## dilipn (Dec 31, 2009)

kaju said:


> See answers above.


Thanks to both of you for your prompt response.


----------



## SURYA123 (Aug 17, 2015)

I also need some help with my Parents 600 visa (Father and Mother):

As per new rules, they need to apply online, so

1. Can I apply using my immi account on their behalf? appreciate if you can explain the steps involved.

2. Do I need to make 2 separate applications or I can keep my father Primary applicant and add mother as family member?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SURYA123 said:


> I also need some help with my Parents 600 visa (Father and Mother):
> 
> As per new rules, they need to apply online, so
> 
> ...


1. I think it would be better if you make a new immiaccount for them and not use your immiaccount, even if technically possible

2. Once you make the immiaccount, and start the application, you will be able to find out if both the parents can be added in the same application or not

Cheers


----------



## daigaruts (Jul 5, 2018)

kaju said:


> See answers above.


Good day! 

I need help to understand my mum's visitor visa (subclass 600)
it says on her visa that her period of stay is 3 months upon arrival, but her visa has an expiration dated 03 January 2019. does that mean she can stay longer than 3 months? Like, she can stay for about 5 months in sydney?

her visa conditions is:
8101 - No Work
8201 - 3 months study

she doesn't have a condition of 8503 - No Further Stay.

is that mean she can extend her visit????


hope i can get a quick reply, my mum's flight is on monday.


----------



## shrestha123 (Jul 23, 2018)

HI,
i came to this forum to get the answer for the same. Please let me know if you have found any answer for your query.
Many Thanks..


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi,

I need to apply visitor visa for my parents, as we are expecting a baby. What all documents do i need to get to apply for their visitor visa.

Anyone faced a similar situation, please help


daigaruts said:


> Good day!
> 
> I need help to understand my mum's visitor visa (subclass 600)
> it says on her visa that her period of stay is 3 months upon arrival, but her visa has an expiration dated 03 January 2019. does that mean she can stay longer than 3 months? Like, she can stay for about 5 months in sydney?
> ...


----------



## Mann1 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi guys We need to apply visitor visa for my family back in India. My mother , brother , sister in law and nephew. I am on partner visa 309 and my wife permanent resident here. Can I use my wife immi account to apply for all.?? Do I need something special form to submit for nephew. He is 6 year old ??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

